# Recover deleted xbox 360 game saves?



## starclimber1928

Hey guys
My brother is leaving for college and he took his xbox with him. Thinking ahead I bought my own and started to transfer my game saves from his xbox to mine using a 4 gb flash drive as the intermediate. During the transfer, it asked me if I wanted to overwrite my profile. I clicked no and after the successful transfer i checked my flash drive and it contained my profile still. So, to make more room I went to delete the profile and it asked me if I wanted to delete the profile or the profile and all related files. Unfortunately I clicked the latter one and it deleted every save game I had.

Long story short, I lost everything except my gamertag which I got from recover gamertag. After the incident, I started to do strenuous research resulting in a couple finds including
http://www.ehow.com/how_2080168_connect-xbox-computer-transfer-data.html
and
http://us.codejunkies.com/support/article.aspx?article_id=272.

I have made sure I didnt overwrite my lost data, and still nothing is working. I rather not pay money, mod my xbox (as i just got it) ,or actually break open my hardrive. Thanks for your time and patience.


----------



## Elvenleader3

I don't think there is any way to get it back. I remember some people having the same exact problem. 

The only way to prevent it from happening again is to make sure you know what you are clicking before you delete. You were probably better off just moving the files instead of copying them so you didn't have to delete them.


----------



## starclimber1928

I am pretty sure there is though. have you heard of Computer Therensics? I have heard of people getting it back, but I just need some help to get it.


----------



## Elvenleader3

Actually, no, I haven't heard of Computer Therensics. I couldn't find anything on it, so if you could give me a link.


----------



## starclimber1928

I really dont know much about it myself. All I knlow is that it has something to do with the fact that once something is deleted, there is still a very small piece of it remaining. Thats how programs like recover your files get ur files back and stuff.


----------



## Elvenleader3

Like a system restore? I don't think that's really possible here, considering that you didn't back up the files anywhere.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

As the Xbox 360 formats its HDDs in FAT32 you can take it out and install the HDD into a PC (Do not Format), then use free recovery software to find the data you have deleted and restore it to its original directory. If it does find anything you will need to restore the files to your PC's HDD for the time been as you cannot write to the sectors of the HDD its trying to recover from. You may override other data you need to recover.

This method should work as PCs use FAT32 file systems. However data recovery is not very good with FAT32 (technical info)... Best of luck though...

Also try not to install/or copy files to the Xbox 360 HDD you my override your files.


----------



## harri506

Actually its data forensics and yes it is the restoration of "erased" data. Hook it up to your PC and look for a software i believe is called "diskinternals uneraser" it should bring your temp deleted files back.

Best of luck!


----------



## ebackhus

I thought the 360 used a format similar to MacOS.


----------



## harri506

Nope its FAT32 that's why it takes 4GB+ games so easily... In most cases...


----------

